# shipping car over



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Just looking at shipping my car over from Southampton as a cheaper option than buying one over here. Can anyone help me with a company they recommend that could do this for me. thanks


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, try Andrews Shipping, I used them to move a van from Malta to UK, no problem what so ever, would not use the BRIT ish MOVERS we used to move our car over here, rouges! 

Steve


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Ours came via Grimaldi, took it to Southampton and then collected from Limassol. You need an agent to book it through and the prices vary so it's worth looking around.


----------

